# TRYING TO VERIFY A MAJOR BUG: Metadata stripping on export.



## Julie Edwards (Aug 10, 2017)

In the 2.8.1 version it looks as though not all metadata is correctly exported no matter the settings in the options. I am not talking about the caption etc but all the other IPTC metadata. If I use another application to set this data on import to the ipad  - If there is no caption - The copyright already in the photos stays intact.   If a caption exists the copyright is stripped. There are also "strange" things happening with exporting images with metadata to camera roll on the ipad.

In previous releases the images exported fine and the metadata was untouched by lightroom mobile. <edit> Now it seems the exported data is reliant on there being a title and caption. There are times where i see images with no capture time after export.

Can anyone else see this?

*THIS IS A MAJOR BUG / ISSUE FOR PROFESSIONALS - ESPECIALLY  PRESS PHOTOGRAPHERS WORKING IN THE FIELD.*


----------



## Julie Edwards (Aug 10, 2017)

*Just to double check i did this*

1. Export form shuttersnitch with metadata template applied ( caption / title / copyright / other metadata such as job info ) 

2. Check in pictureproapps - shows caption / title / capture time etc all metadata ok.

3. Import to LRm.

4. No caption - no Title but correct copyright & correct capture time

5. Export to Camera Roll 

6. Check in pictureproapps - No caption / No title / No capture time / Copyright / all other metadata lost (job etc).


----------



## Gnits (Aug 10, 2017)

Use a third party app such as ExifTool to check if ShutterSnitch is updating the metadata to recognised metadata fields.
Bypass Lightroom apps on the mobile  just to exclude Lightroom mobile  from the equation and try to email the image from the mobile.

Can you import the emailed jpg into Lightroom and are the metadata fields correct ?


----------



## Julie Edwards (Aug 10, 2017)

Exporting from shuttersnitch to the desktop via dropbox and checking in Photomechanic gives me all the expected metadata.
Adding LRm into the workflow does not.


----------

